# Egg donation at ivf Spain anyone gone there?



## bambinoshar (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone had egg donation at ivf Spain
searching threads not much info about
Not sure where to go next had phoned zita
west re immunes they said to go to ivf
Spain but can't find much about on ff


----------

